# Christian Bulletin Bloopers



## Jazzey (Mar 5, 2009)

Church Bulliten Bloopers - Funny Quotes

Ushers will eat latecomers. (seat) 

She sang "I Will Not Pass This Way Again," giving much pleasure to the congregation. 

Sermon this morning: Jesus Walks on the Water. Sermon tonight: Searching for Jesus. 

A letter to the men?s fellowship reads: "All members are requested to bring their wives and one other covered dish to the annual banquet." 

Thank God for church ladies with typewriters. These sentences actually appeared in church bulletins or were announced in Church Services.......... 

Bertha Belch, a missionary from Africa, will be speaking tonight at Calvary Methodist. Come hear Bertha Belch all the way from Africa. 

The Fasting & Prayer Conference includes meals. 

The sermon this morning: "Jesus Walks on the Water." 
The sermon tonight: "Searching for Jesus." 

Our youth basketball team is back in action Wednesday at 8 PM in the recreation hall. Come out and watch us kill Christ the King! 

Ladies, don't forget the rummage sale.....It's a chance to get rid of those things not worth keeping around the house. Don't forget your husbands. 

The peacemaking meeting scheduled for today has been canceled due to a conflict. 

Remember in prayer the many who are sick of our community. Smile at someone who is hard to love. Say "Hell" to someone who doesn't care much about you. 

For those of you who have children and don't know it, we have a nursery downstairs. 

Next Thursday there will be tryouts for the choir. They need all the help they can get. 

Barbara remains in the hospital and needs blood donors for more transfusions. She is also having trouble sleeping and requests tapes of Pastor Jack's sermons. 

Irving Benson and Jessie Carter were married on October 24 in the church. So ends a friendship that began in their school days. 

A bean supper will be held on Tuesday evening in the church hall. Music will follow. 

At the evening service tonight, the sermon topic will be, "What Is Hell?" Come early and listen to our choir practice. 

Scouts are saving aluminum cans, bottles and other items to be recycled. Proceeds will be used to cripple children. 

Please place your donation in the envelope along with the deceased person you want remembered. 

The church will host an evening of fine dining, super entertainment and gracious hostility. 

Potluck supper Sunday at 5:00 PM - prayer and medication to follow.

This evening at 7 PM there will be a hymn singing in the park across from the Church. Bring a blanket and come prepared to sin. 

Ladies Bible Study will be held Thursday morning at 10 AM. All ladies are invited to lunch in the Fellowship Hall after the B.S. is done. 

The pastor would appreciate it if the ladies of the congregation would lend him their electric girdles for the pancake breakfast next Sunday.


Low Self Esteem Support Group will meet Thursday at 7 PM. Please use the back door. 

The eighth-graders will be presenting Shakespeare's Hamlet in the Church basement Friday at 7 PM. The congregation is invited to attend this tragedy. 

Weight Watchers will meet at 7 PM at the First Presbyterian Church. Please use large double door at the side entrance. 

The Associate Minister unveiled the church's new tithing campaign slogan last Sunday: "I Upped My Pledge - Up Yours


----------



## ladylore (Mar 5, 2009)

I have seen this one before and I still love it.


----------

